# Action Theme



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is a "working draft" of a theme I've been composing in Finale lately, for the opening title sequence of a YouTube-based sci-fi/action/comedy series (of which I am also a co-creator) that is currently in the development stage.

What I enjoy most about this piece, and what I feel sets it apart from my previous efforts, are the 16th-note arpeggiated violin "flutters" which appear at the ends of each phrase. I feel these ornaments impart a dash of exhilarating mystery to the theme. (Please let me know if you agree with this.)

Comments are welcome and appreciated; in particular, I would be gratified to know whether this works for you as an action theme, what it kindles in your mind when you hear it, and whether you would suggest any particular improvements.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it works very well, and I agree that the violin 'flutters' are a nice touch. If I was going to be really picky, the only thing I'd say is that I think the general feel of it is, to me, more mystery/thriller than action (which I associate more with soaring brass than tense strings), but there's cross-over between the genres, so it may well work for your project.

Although the similarity is very slim, your accompaniment reminded me of some of the phrases in the theme to the _Crystal Maze_.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Maybe it's just the sound library that Finale uses, but this sounded a lot like old video game music to me (in a good way, if that's what you were going for). Some sheet music would help me give more thorough feedback.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I apologize for the delay in responding to these posts--I had set the notification setting to "email me when someone responds," and I never got an email, so I assumed no one had responded.

Thank you both for your comments, I appreciate them.

Polednice, I'm glad it works for you, and I see what you mean about the mystery/thriller sound. I also agree with you that brass is more of an "action" instrument than strings (or perhaps it would be more accurate to say it's a more dramatic action instrument). For some reason I wasn't able to get that _Crystal Maze _video to play, but I looked it up on YouTube, and I have to say, I'm not really hearing that much of a similarity.

Kopachris, the limited sounds of Finale are ever a frustration to me, but as someone pointed out to me elsewhere, Finale isn't really trying to make their instruments sound realistic (which to me is a bummer). Per your request, I have attached the score. Please forgive the blemishes and inaccuracies in it, I realize it's in need of cleaning up. Feel free to suggest ways I could do things better in 't.

Thanks again for listening and sharing your comments gentlemen, and once again: sorry for the unintentional delay in replying.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for posting the sheet music. As far as typesetting problems go, it's no big deal; it just needs someone to edit it before it would be ready for publication. Of course, if it's meant to be incidental music for a video series, the sheet music probably isn't really meant for publication. Also, as incidental music, I think it would work quite well as an opening theme. Some people may find it somewhat repetitive and lacking in variation, though--changing up the accompaniment pattern would improve it, but only as long as the changes go with the video. Right now, it's generic enough to work with almost any video sequence--which may or may not be a good thing, depending on what you were trying to go for. It's really a catchy tune, and I might find myself wanting to write some variations on it, but I'm sure you'll have enough opportunity for that yourself that my efforts would be superfluous.

A little analysis (I hope it makes sense--I'm new to analysis):
Key: C minor
Structure: Very loose-knit, suitable for incidental music
m. 1-2 standing on the dominant (introduction)
m. 3-6 is a compound basic idea, with a i-V⁶ harmonic progression
m. 7-10 restate the c.b.i. in sequence, melodically varied with interval contraction
m. 11-14 restate the c.b.i. in sequence again
m. 15-18 another sequence
m. 19-22 exact repeat of 15-18
m. 23-24 I'd say standing on the dominant--maybe the dominant of the relative major (V/III)?
m. 25-46 altered repeat of 3-24
m. 47 is just a C major chord


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for your comments and analysis Kopachris, I found them interesting.

I agree with you that adding more variation is the way to improve this theme. I did, of course, add in a counter-melody starting in the 25th measure (which I believe you identified with the word "altered" in your notes), but I think more variation is needed, to add needed color and depth to the theme.

This is where I currently stand in my composing development: understanding that something is lacking, and knowing what that thing is in a basic sense; but needing to work out _exactly_ what it is, and how to achieve 't.

If you have an idea for such a variation, and you would like to propose it, I would be interested to hear your idea. If nothing else, it could be an interesting learning/practice experience for me, and maybe for you too.

Thanks again for your interest in my theme.


----------

